# Macerator toilet starting to smell



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi!

My 2010 Charisma has a macerator toilet and corresponding black waste tank.

Recently when I turn on the heat in the van the toilet starts smelling. The smell is clearly coming from the toilet itself.

I have spoken to some boat people who have similar toilets. And they have two ideas. A valve in the toilet mechanism is getting worn out. And waste is leaking back into the bowl. And/or the ventilator hose from the black waste tank is blocked and when pressure builds the only way out is back trough the toilet.

Anyone else experienced this? Perhaps disconnected and cleaned the ventilation hose? Or swapped the valve for a new one?

I live far from the dealer so I prefer DIY solutions where possible.

EDIT: Here is a pic down the hatch. The hose with green/white stripes is the one used for ventilation.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd get the Wife to blow hard down the ventilator pipe.

Might be a good idea to keep a first aid manual handy just in case of hiccups.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

BillCreer said:


> I'd get the Wife to blow hard down the ventilator pipe.
> 
> Might be a good idea to keep a first aid manual handy just in case of hiccups.


- along with a good slice of steak for when you receive a smack in the eye for suggesting that !


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would have thought that a phone call to the dealers might give some assistance, if they had come across this before.

but you know what they say, sh*t happens. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Do you use any additive in the flushing water and in the tank itself?

We use Blue Diamond in the flushing water in our Thetford cassette and also put a half cupful in the cassette after emptying and washing out. Give it a good shake to distribute inside the cassette (which you can't do obviously)

Peter


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Surely they are designed to stop smells coming back and only the normal additives should be needed
I suspect a blockage somewhere
Start with the easiest
is there an online manual.
E mail the manufacturer
E mail retailers
Then
start with the easy job (I suspect breather pipe is easiest)
Take photo's before you start
and ask on here again
Aint life fun


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

We have a 2007 Charisma with the same system and have occasionally had slight smell. Always resolved buy putting some tank cleaning fluid down toilet and then giving a good flush, fill bowl to rim.

I would check breather pipe before dismantling toilet valve. As the valve is well above the tank no waste will back flow but gas could.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you for all the advice and ideas!

I found the manufacturers website - and my model:
http://www.xylemflowcontrol.com/mar...8xx0-series-deluxe-flush-electric-toilets.htm

And a technical description including an exploded diagram:
http://www.xylemflowcontrol.com/files/58XX0_DF14&17_Toilet_Datasheet.pdf


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I removed the hose clamp on the green hose and tried to pull it off the white spigot. No chance!

Do I need stronger muscles or is there a knack to it?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Whatever, don't pull too hard and break the spigot the hose is attached to.

Pouring hot water over the immediate area may soften the hose enough to allow it to expand over the spigot rings.

Peter


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Spoke to someone who have had luck with vinegar to remove calcium scaling from the pump system. So trying that first. The calcium stop the rubber seals from closing properly.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Do you know how they actually achieved that?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That's interesting Christine. I couldn't help with your question as I don't know how your system works but the seal in our toilet (RV one) has recently been allowing water to seep past it into the tank. I was anticipating smells soon. We are staying in a place where there is more calcium in the water furring everything up than I have ever seen before. I will try your tip in the hope that it fixes our problem too. Thanks, Alan.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Another option for descaling is citric acid. I use this for the kettle and in the brewery.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm not sure about the details on how they did it.

But from the way I understood it they emptied, then added some vinegar and flushed again to get some into the pump, then added some more vinegar without flushing. Then waited a good while.

I'm not sure about how strong vinegar or for how long they left it. I'm trying 35% and 6 hours or so.

Another option is to dismantle the pump and let it soak in vinegar before cleaning and reinstalling.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Christine600 said:


> I'm not sure about the details on how they did it.
> 
> But from the way I understood it they emptied, then added some vinegar and flushed again to get some into the pump, then added some more vinegar without flushing. Then waited a good while.
> 
> ...


Thanks let me know how you get on.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I think the vinegar might have helped. I'm home now so I'm not in the van all the time. But I have been down to check on it several times a day. And I haven't smelt anything.

Earlier I have connected the smell to when I heat the van with the Alde. Tried to do that both last night and the night before. And the radiators got hot but no smell from the toilet.

But I'm probably off for a few days soon and can test properly.


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry to hijack the thread.

But despite having a new sender unit and new led control panel, our loo never shows the correct level!

It does the first time the dealer puts the new bits in, but it doesn't work properly again.

Do any of you guys know if there is a better gauge that is reliable out there that could be swapped in?

Cheers


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Riverboat - you might get more viewers and replies if you create your own thread.

My toilet gauge never worked. Perhaps it did for the first owner - I don't know. But I'm not bothered. I've found that the toilet tank lasts until the freshwater tank is empty. So I empty the black tank after filling the freshwater one. This routine hasn't failed me yet in the 18 months I've had this van.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Went away for the weekend and no smell from the toilet. So the vinegar cure worked for me!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I can think of many things but none can be relevant as there is no link with the van heater, which is only when your problem occurs :-(

Dave


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

DABurleigh said:


> I can think of many things but none can be relevant as there is no link with the van heater, which is only when your problem occurs :-(
> 
> Dave


It was not only then - but heating the van amplified the smell. The ALDE radiator tube is close to the toilet so perhaps the contents of the macerator pump got heated.

I'm glad vinegar seem to have helped.

My boat owning friend thinks these toilets need a service each year or two. Changing rubber seals etc. But mine never had one.


----------

